# using flowerhorns to cycle?



## Fish_Devil08 (May 23, 2005)

im using 5 flower horns, and 10 feeders(5GF & 5CARPS) for cycling... is it good? im cycling for a week now... and if my flower horns dont die, does it mean that my piranhas will live in my tank as happily as well? i really need to know... i will remove the flowerhorns and the feeders when im about to put the Ps in their new home...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

You can use pretty much any fish to cycle your tank. They just don't have a very good chance at pulling through with it, so don't feel bad if your flowerhorns keel over and die.
~Taylor~


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

can use and expendable fish to cycle. dont be suprised if your fh doesnt make it.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

the flowerhorns living doesnt mean it is o.k to put your piranha in.

I would check my perimeters and go off of your test results to determine a safe time to add your piranha.

I think if your cycling the tank, you should wait untill your test results tell you the cycle is complete, Dont go off of the other fish living.

Piranha are hearty fish and probually would survive a full cycle, but it is much healthier for the fish to put them in at the right time...


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

why risk a flowerhorn those are cool fish


----------



## Fish_Devil08 (May 23, 2005)

i know someone that is breeding flowerhorns, she gave them to me free no matter how many i ask, so asked for 5 4''flowerhorns... so im willing to risk them because they are free of charge...







(they are sort of my feeders to the Ps...







) i have another question guys...

if a tank is not yet well cycled, how long till a feeder or any other fish (like flowerhorn) die? tnx for the quick replies...


----------



## Fish_Devil08 (May 23, 2005)

anyone? pls? i really need some advice here as soon as possible so that my Ps will have their best home..


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Fish_Devil08 said:


> i know someone that is breeding flowerhorns, she gave them to me free no matter how many i ask, so asked for 5 4''flowerhorns... so im willing to risk them because they are free of charge...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some fish live right through the cycle, and then most of the time, just serve as food when the tank is cycled and the piranha are in. Just depends if you want to feed the fish to your piranha or not.
~Taylor~


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

i personally have never cycled my tank, and all my fish have pull thru


----------



## Fish_Devil08 (May 23, 2005)

^^^ now that gives me a boost of confidence mate....







tnx for that reply, it releives me a little...


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Fish_Devil08 said:


> ^^^ now that gives me a boost of confidence mate....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes some fish can live through high levels of ammonia, nitrite and nitrate,

If this were true we would never cycle our tanks, but yes they can live through it, but is it healthy for them????????
there are no guarantees.

Like I said before, you need water tests, at the minimum ph, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate, this is the only way to know if your tank is cycled, plus down the road, what if your ph goes wack, and your fish start breathing heavy, how will you know what is wrong???????

*test kit, test kit, test kit*

Once your tank is cycled you really dont have to test unless something goes wrong, this is a critical part of fish keeping, I dont see how you can maintain a tank without knowing what your water is doing, and just going off what some "dither" fish are doing is well, just risky,

high ammonia can burn your fish up, nitrates can kill them.

A test kit will give the answers.........


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Tibs said:


> i personally have never cycled my tank, and all my fish have pull thru
> [snapback]1048110[/snapback]​


then all you fish have had there life shorten from any amount of internal damage

try this method of cycle

your p's will have the best home once the tank is cycled, test your water and post your results


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Tibs said:


> i personally have never cycled my tank, and all my fish have pull thru
> [snapback]1048110[/snapback]​


Your fish aren't exactly healthy though...


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > i personally have never cycled my tank, and all my fish have pull thru
> ...


what? my fish are perfectly healthy


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Tibs said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Tibs said:
> ...


I bet they dont live as long as they should...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Tibs said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Tibs said:
> ...


Your polypterus grew 0 inches in 6 months and are still 2 inches big, that's not healthy bro


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


Seems as if he wouldn't know if they were healthy or not because he is always trading them for other fish.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Your polypterus grew 0 inches in 6 months and are still 2 inches big, that's not healthy bro
> [snapback]1049437[/snapback]​


yeah there 3" but i bought em at that six months ago, im kinda worried bout that, there in a 20 long which should be enough at this size



taylorhedrich said:


> Seems as if he wouldn't know if they were healthy or not because he is always trading them for other fish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


one time u pull that joke its funny, second time and i will get u back


----------



## Brett (Sep 28, 2004)

Cycling is a no brainer, and you don't need any fish to do it. Set up your tank, titrate ammonia to .5-1ppm and wait, when the level drops to zero, do it again, when it drops to zero, check your nitrites, when they drop to zero you're cycled. The prescence of nitrate indicates completion of cycling, or damn near. Any fish you subject to ammonia or nitrite will/could become diseased due to being immunocomprimised from the stress and could pass that sh*t on to the p's.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Brett said:


> Cycling is a no brainer, and you don't need any fish to do it. Set up your tank, titrate ammonia to .5-1ppm and wait, when the level drops to zero, do it again, when it drops to zero, check your nitrites, when they drop to zero you're cycled. The prescence of nitrate indicates completion of cycling, or damn near. Any fish you subject to ammonia or nitrite will/could become diseased due to being immunocomprimised from the stress and could pass that sh*t on to the p's.
> [snapback]1049757[/snapback]​


you still need an ammonia source for the benifical bacteria to feed off of and start to grow

give the fishless method a shot


----------



## Fish_Devil08 (May 23, 2005)

test kits are pretty damn expensive here... i dunno why... and the petshop told me that i dont need kits for fresh, she said that KITS ARE USED FOR SALT WATER..... i told her that "everyone in the internet is asking me to cycle my god damn tank, there are like a million heads against you.... she told me that "They are not in the philippines... climate and temp are tough in america, we have a stable and arizona type of weather here in the philippines,..,.,.,. i would know cause ive been breeding and selling tons of different fishes my life.....

**i dunno what to do.....


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

test kits dude! thats what i've been telling you


----------



## James Blake (May 18, 2005)

your lfs will do a test on the water for you.... that seems to be a lot of fish to cycle.... feeder fish are sh*t to cycle with IMO because they are sooo messy. i usually cycle with a small group of tigerbarbs.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Fish_Devil08 said:


> ^^^ now that gives me a boost of confidence mate....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now back to reality. First tank i did not cycle and lost a 6" Xingu Rhom in the nitrite spike. And if they do survive chances are gill damage and internal damage has occurred shortening your fishies life.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Fish_Devil08 said:


> test kits are pretty damn expensive here... i dunno why... and the petshop told me that i dont need kits for fresh, she said that KITS ARE USED FOR SALT WATER..... i told her that "everyone in the internet is asking me to cycle my god damn tank, there are like a million heads against you.... she told me that "They are not in the philippines... climate and temp are tough in america, we have a stable and arizona type of weather here in the philippines,..,.,.,. i would know cause ive been breeding and selling tons of different fishes my life.....
> 
> **i dunno what to do.....
> 
> ...


test kits are important for both water types, the ones you awt to pick up for sure are kits for

ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates

then come back and let us know what you come up with, just ask the fish shop lady for em


----------



## james__12345 (Mar 25, 2005)

what does climate have to do with chemicals and bacteria? nothing. Shes an idiot.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> Fish_Devil08 said:
> 
> 
> > test kits are pretty damn expensive here... i dunno why... and the petshop told me that i dont need kits for fresh, she said that KITS ARE USED FOR SALT WATER..... i told her that "everyone in the internet is asking me to cycle my god damn tank, there are like a million heads against you.... she told me that "They are not in the philippines... climate and temp are tough in america, we have a stable and arizona type of weather here in the philippines,..,.,.,. i would know cause ive been breeding and selling tons of different fishes my life.....
> ...


Good advice.......









Your climate doesnt make a difference in how fish waste is processed in our glass boxes.

Once you start testing your water during the cycling process, you will begin to learn and understand the nitrogen cycle, and get a good feel for what it takes to maintain a healthy aquarium environment.

Once the cycle is finished you will have lots of test leftover for future use, testing isnt necessary after the cycle is complete, but if something goes bad late at night or on a weekend a quick test with your kit and you will be ready to solve the problem faster instead of guessing what is going on.

Im surprised your local fish shop would not have taken the oppurtunity to sell you a kit???????
Im very surprised at what they are telling you.

But as everyone has said test kits are a critical part of maintaining an aquarium.


----------

